# Moving to Dubai late Feb 09..



## RozieP (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi All

I have just joined this forum and reading a few of the threads ill start with the basics..

I am planning on moving to Dubai early next year and the whole thing will be a new experience for me. Im hoping to get a job in my field of marketing/media. I have been researching dubai..the differnet areas, living expenses, what it's like to live there, working there etc. There seem to be so many different opinon's about the place so I figure a few more wouldn't hurt!

If anyone could give me an idea of what it was like for you to move there that would be great, I am moving over there as a single female (early 20's) and without meaning any disrespect by asking (I hope), are there any ladies out there in similar situation who can advise me on what it is like over there for them working and living?

Thanks all..
Regards
Rozie


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

All I'll say is you're one brave gal....


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi RozieP. Hopefully Haylz will see your post and send you her experiences as she was in a similar situation in terms of age.

I would say that irrespective of age or experience, moving out here is a big deal, but believe me when I say that it was made a great deal easier by taking advice from the many helpful souls on this forum and meeting up for drinks made it even easier


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im with andy

GOOD LUCK...

and for those funny people! Im not "with Andy"..... agree with!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im with andy
> 
> GOOD LUCK...
> 
> and for those funny people! Im not "with Andy"..... agree with!


 
I think the gentleman doth protest too much?


----------



## RozieP (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I do appreciate your replies...how bout elaborate though..possiblyy..???


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im with andy


See I told you!!!

Let your feelings out guys, come out of that closet with ya. 

Your engagement party is tonight, the rainbow carpet will be rolled out in your honour


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

RozieP said:


> Thanks guys, I do appreciate your replies...how bout elaborate though..possiblyy..???


If you mean elaborate on the bizarre replies:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...divorce-party-17th-engagement-party-18th.html

Otherwise, I will try to get some of the girls your age to respond to you, as they have gone through what you are planning to do. 

Overall, I think that there are enough friendly people around in Dubai to offset the anxiety of making a big move like this.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

If you're planning to move here first, before getting a job, i'd semi-recommend against it. I'd secure the job, and then move over here, and once you find out where your job is, then you can find a better location in which to move, or share a room (most likely) and live. There are too many "ifs" if you move over here and try to find a job, or dont find a job.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

If you are not offered a job, dont bother.Your residency is tied to a job,


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

ok... credit crunch has hit dubai, thousands of redundancies lately....
rest of world is in same boat, but its here too...

just in case you think its "rich" no problems there type things...

like DXNY says, secure something first....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi

finding jobs right now in Dubai is hard just as it is in the rest of the world due to the recession. Perhaps you could save some money, wait until things get a little better, and come here then? If it was other times I would say do it, I also came here without a job and found one, but is just crazy what a difference a few months make... I came back in September and received 3 job offers in less than a month. Not sure if that would be the case right now!!


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

RozieP said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just joined this forum and reading a few of the threads ill start with the basics..
> 
> ...




hi

i'm in my mid-20's [actually near the end of them, but can't face up to that yet] and i moved here myself last month.. as mentioned you need a job. i got a transfer here through work, but i didn't know anyone and so far i've found everyone to be really nice and friendly. culture is completely different, but once you understand/repect it i think its ok [from my experience] but for sure you need a job, and i think the 'bubble' of Dubai is bursting ...


----------



## TonyF1983 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Rozie,

What sort of feedback have you had from the media companies you've contacted? I'm in a similar position to you, I work in Public Relations in the UK and have been looking to move out to Dubai to find work at some point in '09. 

A lot of people I've talked to (friends who are either already out there or have lived there in the past) have said the best way is to actually go to Dubai and try meeting with media firms in person. However, when I sent my CV off to a few companies they got back to me to say that they're not employing just now but the situation may change in the coming months. Have any companies given you a more positive response? It seems that the companies (with so many of them being global firms) have their hands tied at the moment and so I'm wondering if it'd be better to hold off until the global economy stabilises. Does anyone else working in the media industry in Dubai know what the situation's like just now?

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im often "in" the media


----------



## TonyF1983 (Dec 28, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im often "in" the media


For good reasons I hope? 

This forum's been really helpful, finding work in Dubai obviously isn't as easy as some would make it out to be. It's still something I really want to do though...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

people say its really hard etc, even with the credit crunch, you look on the job web sites, i know of about 10 ish and there are still lots of jobs listed... some lead to nothing, a few are ok...

but its still good here, but just secure a job first. most good companies will pay to fly you over first for a invitation interview...


----------



## TonyF1983 (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheers for the advice Stevie, much appreciated.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

welcome, need anything drop us a line...

dont know where your from, but uk for example have a fair few consultants that recruit for the UAE also...


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey I am not a lady but a gent. Here's my advice. 
Get a small place to live once you come down till you settle up with things. Don't move away from Dubai but rather stay in the suburbs. You could get a flat for a resonable amount if you put some effort and search. You need to have a Vehicle for sure. Taxis are not that cheap and hard to get in the late night in busy places. Let me know 1 week b4 you come down. If you are lucky I might find you a place to stay through a friend of mine who works for a property company. But not guranteed since nowadays less properties are available. Be optimistic!! Good Luck!!

Jeev 




RozieP said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just joined this forum and reading a few of the threads ill start with the basics..
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

taxi's arent cheap?!??!!??!!
jeez, there well cheap!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> taxi's arent cheap?!??!!??!!
> jeez, there well cheap!!!


I think he's talking from an Indian perspective. 

My Mum went all the way across Goa for about 15p last year when I sent her on a little research trip (doing IT quals in India is 3 times as cheap including the flight AND food/accommodation than in the UK)

From a UK experience and comparatively if you don't need to use a car outside of working hours they are RIDICULOUSLY cheap!!!


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

All the advise above is spot on. Get yourself over and look hard!!

I flew over a couple of times and secured a job first but if, unlike me, you're young and free then why the hell not just dive in.

Take all the talk about 'bubbles bursting' and Dubai 'going bust' with a small pinch of salt. The whole world is in trouble, not just Dubai. I'm moving from the UK and it's hardly buoyant over here at the moment!! There will always be jobs, anywhere in the world if you look hard enough and really want to move there.


----------



## adonist_forever (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dubai*



RozieP said:


> Thanks guys, I do appreciate your replies...how bout elaborate though..possiblyy..???


Hi there,

Few things, as one said, you should secure a job before arriving in Dubai. To tell you, Dubai is breaking. People are loosing jobs in thousands. I work for a big IT company and my colleagues have been laid off. Media buying is nil.

Having said this, I am not scaring you. Opportunities always exist for right candidates. Your age is not something u should worry about, Dubai is liberal and free for all. People will not hit at you. I am sure that you'll make lot of good friends, just hang out in some good pubs.

Cost of living is exorbitant but since I guess that u r a bachelor, u can spare out some money for a good housing (dunno if u have any financial commitments). Get urself a car, its a must. Pls don't accept any offer less than AED 15,000 a month. Visit the job link of Gulf News and Charterhouse-UAE.

All the best, hope things go well with you


----------

